# KP Cookbook Fall 2014 - Update..



## Rafiki

KP Cookbook Fall 2014 - Update..
Collection of Recipes posted by KP Members....


----------



## jvallas

Well, how awesome is that?! I did a very similar cookbook for a group on Ravelry, so I know it takes a ton of work. Thank you so much! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpeamo

Thank you I had forgotten that this existed.


----------



## margoc

Is this additions to the original cookbook or all new recipes?


----------



## minniemo

Rafiki said:


> KP Cookbook Fall 2014 - Update..
> Collection of Recipes posted by KP Members....


As usual Rafiki has come up trumps yet again, spending a lot of 'Man Hours' collating all this information for the benefit of KP members....Thank you Rafiki :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rubyslippers07

Thank you so very much!!!!


----------



## jvallas

This is like your town's favorite potluck supper - all recipes that people use on a regular basis because they work and everyone loves them (now that I've had a chance to glance through the index). What a great resource!


----------



## Colorado knits

Thank you for all the hours and hard work working on this!


----------



## sandj

Rafiki it's wonderful. Is this the first cookbook or are there back issues from the years past. Thank you!


----------



## Rafiki

sandj said:


> Rafiki it's wonderful. Is this the first cookbook or are there back issues from the years past. Thank you!


This is the first COOKBOOK that I know of - the original was 200 pages and it is now up to 216 pages.


margoc said:


> Is this additions to the original cookbook or all new recipes?


It is additions to the previous one...


----------



## denisejh

Rafiki said:


> KP Cookbook Fall 2014 - Update..
> Collection of Recipes posted by KP Members....


Rafiki-Finally found the recipe section (I wasn't subscribed to it. Posted instructions to get it.). This is wonderful! I know how much work this was for you. I compiled all the family recipes into a family cookbook. Seems like it took me forever, not to mention the fortune I spent having copies made for all the family members. But, it was well worth it. Thank you for doing this for KP. It's a wonderful collection! Denise


----------



## ka_avery

Thank you for doing this. The recipes sound yummy.


----------



## leoanne

Thank you for this. Awesome amount of work. You are great!


----------



## Zlata

Thank you very much for all your labor so that the rest of us can enjoy the recipes. Much appreciated.


----------



## Fiona41254

Tks I'll use this often too!


----------



## Ali9407

What is the best way to navigate this download, I.e. Find the recipe from the index


----------



## sanditoes48

Thank you very much! Wonderful job.


----------



## Rafiki

Ali9407 said:


> What is the best way to navigate this download, I.e. Find the recipe from the index


Either that or you could do a search by name i.e. CtrlF - type in "crockpot" or "slow cooker" or "ribs" etc and Enter - then if that is not the one you went go to next and so on. Hope this helps..


----------



## Ali9407

Rafiki said:


> Either that or you could do a search by name i.e. CtrlF - type in "crockpot" or "slow cooker" or "ribs" etc and Enter - then if that is not the one you went go to next and so on. Hope this helps..


Thank you.


----------



## sanditoes48

Thank you so very much for all of the hard work you did making this happen. Grateful seems too small a word but it is all I have. Many,many thanks!!!


----------



## glojax

Awesome job you did it putting this all together.Thanks so much for all your hard work. It's appreciated.


----------

